# 39 Day Month!



## Roly300 (Feb 19, 2007)

I stumbled upon a "Louis Bolle" watch whilst trawling the auction sites and found this in the description:

BOLLE GENTS AUTOMATIC MULTI-FUNCTION LUXURY WATCH MRP$1995.00

<snip>

Note: After the 31st, the date mechanism will continue to run through until it reaches 39. To correct this, you will need to advance the window until it reaches 01 again.

WOW!!!

Louis Bolle must be one of the more talented and forward-looking Swiss makers. My inferior watches only go up to 31...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

We have an oldish Seiko pendulum wall clock which does exactly that....only takes a couple of seconds to move the date wheels on


----------



## Roly300 (Feb 19, 2007)

Roger said:


> We have an oldish Seiko pendulum wall clock which does exactly that....only takes a couple of seconds to move the date wheels on


I stand educated. Is it common for (older?) timepieces to have a 39 day date wheel?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I haven't met it in watches before....just the clock......so far!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Louis Bolle is a "make believe" luxury brand, made in china. 39 days in a month is not unusual on chineese movements with a big date display.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

This Boss does the same annoying but easy to put right










I also have an automatic with a chinese movement that also does this


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

slightly fftopic: but sort of along the same sort of idea...

if you have a device with a digital timer try setting 99min 99 sec and see how you get on.

have seen it on many microwaves and some cookers too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

there are a few "big dates" that do this. It's because they have 2 wheels for the date a ten's wheel and a units wheel if you get what I mean.

from the fossil web site

*Why does the date on my "Big Date" watch go to 39?*

Fossil created this watch for easy date reference. To do this, we added a second number wheel. The two wheels rotate independently. One wheel with the numbers 0 - 3 and the second wheel with 0 - 9. As the wheels rotate, we end up having numbers from 00 to 39. Please note that the "Big Date" must be wound forward (e.g. from 31 to 01) at the end of each month in order to maintain an accurate date.


----------

